# Bulles de conversation sur messenger



## Ydjan (12 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour je suis sur iPhone 5 et je voudrais savoir comment faire pour pouvoir faire apparaître les bulles de conversation de messenger quand on est sur une autre application ?


----------



## Larme (12 Septembre 2017)

Sur une autre application ? Pas possible sur iOS.
C'est limité à Android où les utilisateurs ont le droit de faire ça.


----------



## tantoillane (12 Septembre 2017)

Bin moi, je ne suis même pas sûr d'avoir compris la question. Tu veux que ton interlocuteur sur (Facebook) Messenger continue à voir une bulle (comme si tu écrivais) alors que tu es sur une autre appli ?

Edit : en fait, je pense que j'ai compris 
Tu seras obligé de retourner dans l'appli Messenger pour poster une réponse, mais si tu as activé les notifications dans Réglages > Notifications > Messenger, tu verras les messages que tu reçois peu importe l'appli dans laquelle tu te trouves


----------



## Larme (13 Septembre 2017)

Du coup, si tu cherches ça :






Le plus ressemblant sont les Notifications (tu peux répondre d'ailleurs aux messages sans repasser par l'app normalement).


----------



## tantoillane (13 Septembre 2017)

Bon, et bien merci pour la culture Android, Larme


----------

